# Polycarbonate pyramid roof construction



## Leafhopper (Mar 21, 2015)

Has anyone successfully installed a simple polycarbonate pyramid roof over 2x4 framing? And is there a tape used by roofers that expands and contracts on the side seams as there are connectors but no silicone can be used so the material can expand/contract freely. 

These connectors are for the upright edges of the side planes to fit into over the frame, but don't imagine they are watertight.

We'd like to install or have it installed but in a remote area and no commercial outfits will touch it under 15K. And they want a single cast piece imbedded in steel, not really what we had in mind. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Must not have liked your responses at DIYChatroom....


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

Polycarbonate rooflights are available in a dome, pyramid or trapezoid shape, in either square, rectangular or circular sizes. They are ideally suited to fitting on a flat roof.


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

Polycarbonate rooflights are accessible in a vault, pyramid or trapezoid shape, in either square, rectangular or round sizes. They are in a perfect world suited to fitting on a level rooftop.


----------



## Leafhopper (Mar 21, 2015)

Since I first posted this I have discovered they are indeed made to fit our application. Home Depot even carries them...but in Cananda. I am trying to contact their manufacture to see what I can work out. Contrary to the answers received, they do not require a flat roof. They do require a curb, which can be installed on framing such as ours. 

Done alot in Europe...guess we Americans are just a bit slow at this.


----------



## Leafhopper (Mar 21, 2015)

johnmeto said:


> Polycarbonate rooflights are available in a dome, pyramid or trapezoid shape, in either square, rectangular or circular sizes. They are ideally suited to fitting on a flat roof.


Do you know a good source in the USA for getting one of these in a pyramid shape?


----------

